# biscayne bay



## GOLDEN_TARPON

just wondering how many people here fish out of biscayne bay or any where in the miami homestead are really :-? ?!!?


----------



## flydipper

I fish the Bay a bit- did you have a question?


----------



## [email protected]

Me


----------



## pursuit25

Me too. Usually out of Homestead.


----------



## paint it black

I fish north and south Biscayne.
But mostly south, out of Homestead Bayfront Park.


----------



## stankincatfish

i fish the south part of the bay out of homestead


----------



## DSampiero

When I lived there I covered Matheson Hammock to Homestead Bayfront; the West bay was my backyard. I miss it... :-[


----------



## GOLDEN_TARPON

just trying to get an idea cause im planning on hosting some tournaments  so ill keep you all posted on all that got a few things i need to take care of first but hopefully soon ......


----------



## mm9

fish the bay at night up north, during the day south


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

Ihaved fished b-bay for the last 25 years and continue to fish s. biscayne whenever I get a shot to get down there.... a homecoming is def necessary... the waters up here just dont cut it.... (you never know what you have until it gone comes to mind)


----------



## lemaymiami

I'll be fishing the night scene in the Bay during the boat show. The urban portion of Biscayne loads up with small tarpon at night. Almost every bridge between Miami and Miami Beach is a feeding station at night.... Tough to fish a micro at night around the bridges, though.


----------



## oldschool

me too


----------

